# Doomed???



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok boys and girls.... I am a proud American. Period. I am not afraid to let anyone and everyone know that I am a vet, and love this piece of ground we call our own. I also am proud to say I am a police officer. NOW- before u think this is a political post...... It's not. I see where this country's youth is going and I am fearful of the America my kids will live in 50 years from now BUT.... Give me some instances that you have seen that give YOU hope for our future. What little moment have you seen recently that made you have confidence in humanity!! Keep your political views to yourself. I browse this site because I love the outdoors and wetting a line, not to hear politics. I need to hear some stories from u guys that made you smile and restored your hope in the people of this great nation! Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Today is nothing like it was in the 60's/70's where the motto was don't trust anyone over 30. Talk about a generation gap! There was a huge divide among the nation due to the Vietnam War, long hair from the Beatles, LSD. Hippies, Watergate, Woodstock, etc. Luckily the country was able to overcome and get their act together.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Anziosaint: I totally agree. This nation is on a downward path of self destruction from within. Forget about nuclear holocaust.

The once proud, stable, sound "family unit" & biblical morals of our nation have deteriorated beyond repair.

This nation's future is grim. 

I am not hopeful of "better times ahead".


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

There's still a lot of good folks out there. Radio, TV and the newspapers just can't make any money if they talked about the good ones. Sad to say but it'd true. 
Good people??? Who do you think the people are that fill up those red kettles that we all see this time of year.
Have faith, have faith. There out there.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm happy to see greater care for and awareness of the environment. I grew up in the 60s when anyone thought they could dump anything in any body of water, and it wouldn't matter. Burning river, crying Indian and all that. There was no sense of responsibility or connection. Pollution was like a tossed cig butt, once it left the hand it was presumed to no longer exist. Certain mainstream religions taught that the world will end soon so we might as well use up its God-given resources like there's no tomorrow. Now even they preach stewardship and preservation for future generations. Kids are aware these days, and that's where the hope is.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I am the proud parent of a couple of great kids. One of them has accepted a position with the government because they want to keep Americans out of harms way. Laser focused and full of great expectations. The other is still in school but will be helping people when done as well.

The future is still bright, still lots of great kids out there. Don't let the news get you down!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have to agree with you icebucketjohn.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I work with the military every day. Lots n lots of good hard working young people around here who have it a lot tougher than I during my active duty days, more demands on their personal time, higher education expectations, etc. but they persevere and will be leaders in our communities some day when they get out. Please pray for our military.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

_"The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents , chatter before company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs and tyrannize their teachers."_

Socrates (469-399 B.C.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not sure when it happened but some time after my generation (I'm 56) children started getting pampered, told and showed that they are special.

My parents both worked but that was pretty rare. Since then most families have two working parents. (Maybe it's a guilt thing to give their kids everything and expect nothing in return including respect). The kids feel like they deserve it because it's their parents fault they are here.

Now it seams that every young person is self-absorbed , everything they do is special just like them. Everything is put on U-tube or Facebook it's so important to get a lot of likes for doing things that matter only to other young folks like themselves.

Many young people don't have a clue, they get their news from their friends or Facebook. Their not engaged with any other generation except their own.

They can't understand why life is so hard, why they actually have to work now to receive money. Why everything cost so much. And their parents still give them an allowance and still buy them things. (Some have never left home). Some folks my age are supporting their own adult children and now grandchildren too.

I do realize that not every young person is like this but the majority is and one day they will have to take on the responsibility off running things. And I for one have no confidence in how it will turn out.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

ITT: Old guys blaming kids for the world they were born into.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

FAB said:


> _"The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents , chatter before company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs and tyrannize their teachers."_
> 
> Socrates (469-399 B.C.


GREAT post!

Crotchety old folks screaming about the youth of the country. That never changes.

I for one am excited to see what our young people are capable of.

Just to name a few things, in the last year I've:

-Attended High School Mock trial programs and witnessed how ferocious some kids are to find truth.
-Watched kids get involved with food banks and give of themselves.
-Seen them volunteer for Heart Walks and "Hammer and Nails" fundraisers and get satisfaction from their own hard work.

These are the kids that will run our country and industries. Not the tatted up, face-pierced, self-indulging chuckle heads that play video games all day. Not the 25 year olds living in their parents basement because they're "misunderstood" or haven't found their niche. 

All we can do is set OUR OWN children up to succeed, and teach them the values of self discipline and self motivation. Show them the true satisfaction of serving their community and participating in it.

Get off the internet and go volunteer to help THOSE kids. The kids that will actually appreciate your knowledge and wisdom. They're the real future. They're the ones that will have to support the chuckle heads (and their kids) who won't support themselves.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Bonemann said:


> I'm not sure when it happened but some time after my generation (I'm 56) children started getting pampered, told and showed that they are special.
> 
> So....Your generation had no part in raising these kids? Most people I know in their 20's have parents about your age.
> 
> ...


With no statistical proof to support this, I will say you are completely wrong. Also, I probably know more people in their 20's than you do and none of them really fit this description you have painted. I am pretty sure that every generation in the history of the world complains about the youth of that time.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

FOSR said:


> I'm happy to see greater care for and awareness of the environment. I grew up in the 60s when anyone thought they could dump anything in any body of water, and it wouldn't matter. Burning river, crying Indian and all that. There was no sense of responsibility or connection. Pollution was like a tossed cig butt, once it left the hand it was presumed to no longer exist. Certain mainstream religions taught that the world will end soon so we might as well use up its God-given resources like there's no tomorrow. Now even they preach stewardship and preservation for future generations.Kids are aware these days, and that's where the hope is.


That's a possibility for some, but for the majority? I wonder. Read the introduction to the novel Micro by Michael Crichton. It may give you pause. I'll quote the first couple of sentences here.

*What Kind of World Do We Live In?*

In 2008, the famous naturalist David Attenborough expressed concern that modern shoolchildren could not identify common plants and insects found in nature, although previous generations identified them without hesitation. Modern children, it seemed, were cut off from the experience of nature, and from play in the natural world.



FAB said:


> _"The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents , chatter before company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs and tyrannize their teachers."_
> 
> Socrates (469-399 B.C.


The more things change, the more they stay the same! From the last century into this one concern has been expressed over Flappers in the '20's, "Zoot Suiters", "Bobby Soxers", beatniks, "Flaming Youth", the "Lost Generation", hippies, yippies, yuppies, dincs, wasps, nimbys, gen X, gen Y, and millenials! 

My Mom, for one, was absolutely convinced that the Beatles would be responsible for the fall of civilization! She actually didn't want to take a trip to London because England is where the Beatles were from! Fortunately, she went and had a wonderful time!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

We'll be fine as long as we have oil to burn and hogs and soybeans to sell to the Chinese.

Edit: Also, I'm sure you see the worst of it out there as a police officer. Thank you for the job that you do! As a teacher, I know how demoralizing it can be when everything in the media seems to downgrade your profession. It feels really weird to echo Nixon's words, but I know that there is a great silent majority who support the police. Trouble is, we need to stop being so silent about it.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Boy O Boy this is good!!!!!!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

HOW come on the news we only here about the bad things in the world??


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Lifevestinside.com check it out.


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Appreciate the replies guys, I will never give up on the red white and blue.. It's just not in my nature. Just looking for some inspiration ya know. It's been a rough couple of weeks. And if u r wondering...... I am by no means old - 33! I guess I have an old soul and was raised by my grandparents so was blessed with values of what I consider to be a greater generation than mine. I will never give up hope but things on the horizon don't look good.

By the way, hearing about the kids donating there time is what I am talking about. Love hearing those kids still exist. The greatest gift a kid can have is 2 parents to pass on love and instill values! As for our young men and women overseas right now..... I try to live my life like I'me worth fighting for!

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

AHHHH the good old days !!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bountyhunter said:


> HOW come on the news we only here about the bad things in the world??


Because that's the #1 axiom in news broadcasting. "If it bleeds, it leads!"


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Because of your line of work you deal mostly with the worst society has to offer and this no doubt would be very difficult on a day in and day out basis. I can assure you there are many bright, ambitious, compassionate youth who will become great leaders and achieve much like the generations before them. Is it different, absolutely but no better or worse than it has ever been in my humble opinion. Maybe my view comes from living in and raising a child in a smaller town with a strong core set of values. The youth in our town are mostly respectful and friendly when dealing with their elders.

Have faith, most people are inherently good hard working individuals.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

There are many brilliant young people and children growing up in todays society, given the proper guidance and direction I am sure that they will be capable of making great contributions the world in which we live in. A lot of these young people we are trusting to serve our country and they do so voluntarily. At some point in time We where the ones under such scrutiny. We must believe in our youth and give them every opportunity to not only be the next generation to lead this country but being the example that shows them how to do so and have we been that example? As a parent I have done my best to teach my children to be not only the best they can be ,but also to be a good person and to treat others as they would like to be treated no matter who they are. Every one deserves an equal opportunity. If not them than who? One way . for our youth to fail is for We as parents is to not be involved in their life and their future. Being a Scout leader and Commissioner I have experienced first hand how our youth are left to their own devices and lacking parental involvement, this is not something new it has been going on for decades. We hold the responsibility to raise and teach our youth to be responsible for the not only their future but also ours. Rant over!


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks James . Merry Christmas guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bassfisher0866 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hank williams jr said it all in his song a country boy can surive. I also work in law enforment and see the stupid stuff every day. People need to just sit down and relax and take a deep breath. dont worrie what the next person thinks or says be your own person.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

James F said:


> There are many brilliant young people and children growing up in todays society, given the proper guidance and direction I am sure that they will be capable of making great contributions the world in which we live in. A lot of these young people we are trusting to serve our country and they do so voluntarily. At some point in time We where the ones under such scrutiny. We must believe in our youth and give them every opportunity to not only be the next generation to lead this country but being the example that shows them how to do so and have we been that example? As a parent I have done my best to teach my children to be not only the best they can be ,but also to be a good person and to treat others as they would like to be treated no matter who they are. Every one deserves an equal opportunity. If not them than who? One way . for our youth to fail is for We as parents is to not be involved in their life and their future. Being a Scout leader and Commissioner I have experienced first hand how our youth are left to their own devices and lacking parental involvement, this is not something new it has been going on for decades. We hold the responsibility to raise and teach our youth to be responsible for the not only their future but also ours. Rant over!


That was no rant, James F, that was merely telling it like it is!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Anziosaint said:


> Ok boys and girls.... I am a proud American. Period. I am not afraid to let anyone and everyone know that I am a vet, and love this piece of ground we call our own. I also am proud to say I am a police officer. NOW- before u think this is a political post...... It's not. I see where this country's youth is going and I am fearful of the America my kids will live in 50 years from now BUT.... Give me some instances that you have seen that give YOU hope for our future. What little moment have you seen recently that made you have confidence in humanity!! Keep your political views to yourself. I browse this site because I love the outdoors and wetting a line, not to hear politics. I need to hear some stories from u guys that made you smile and restored your hope in the people of this great nation! Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


i will keep my oppinion to myself about your political BS.. i see many many many good young people working to make this city i live in a better place everyday... just one example is the relay for life.. entire high schools come down and spend 24 hrs with me. im so tired of people going with the bad when there is so much GOOD out there.. YES,,, i strongly disagree with you..

by the way, i am a medal wearing veteran and also love the ground i stand upon..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> i will keep my oppinion to myself about your political BS.. i see many many many good young people working to make this city i live in a better place everyday... just one example is the relay for life.. entire high schools come down and spend 24 hrs with me. im so tired of people going with the bad when there is so much GOOD out there.. YES,,, i strongly disagree with you..


.[/COLOR]by the way, i am a medal wearing veteran too.

That's very nice ezbite, but way to miss the entire point of the post! Political BS? There's nothing political about it! He's concerned about the upcoming generation! As I pointed out earlier, this is nothing new! It's a constant concern of society! Every mature generation worries about the one coming along. On the other hand, it's like I heard something once on a talk show, "Every generation thinks it invented sex and leaving home!" It's fantastic that you have so many young people willing to support such worthy causes. Has it ever occurred to you that that might not be everyone's experience?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Growing up I never graduated from anything until I finished highschool, I was cut from a baseball team, the teams I was on didn't always get trophies because trophies meant something more than mere participation. 

I understand that parents don't want their kids to be hurt or have to endure the things they did when they were in school, but giving every kid a medal for participating, graduating any grade other than 12th, and making sure no one is left out or gets their feelings hurt is just one big lie. 

I think the majority of kids now are not any different then when we were all young but because of Social Media we are just far more aware of the 10% we, otherwise, would not associate with.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> .[/COLOR]by the way, i am a medal wearing veteran too.
> 
> That's very nice ezbite, but way to miss the entire point of the post! Political BS? There's nothing political about it! He's concerned about the upcoming generation! As I pointed out earlier, this is nothing new! It's a constant concern of society! Every mature generation worries about the one coming along. On the other hand, it's like I heard something once on a talk show, "Every generation thinks it invented sex and leaving home!" It's fantastic that you have so many young people willing to support such worthy causes. Has it ever occurred to you that that might not be everyone's experience?




all the time and i dont think i missed it by much. your opinion is valid and i respect that. i digress..


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

The browns benched Hoyer. That gives me hope for the future.


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Ez bite........not sure what part of my post was political? Exactly the opposite of what I stated I was looking for. Your example of the HS students helping in the relay makes me feel good. Thanks for sharing that. As for the rest of your comments. Wow? Merry Christmas to you and yours.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a neighbor, he's probably 14... He mows 2 lawns and shovels the driveways of some elderly neighbors... He won't take pay for it just lemonade or hot cocoa... Karma will be on his side... Good kid, with good parents... And I think that's where it all starts is with the parents. 
If kids are going to do good things, they need a good example to start with.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Anziosaint said:


> I see where this country's youth is going and I am fearful of the America my kids will live in 50 years from now BUT....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


First off thanks for your service. I like to read between the lines. It's a fault of mine. So I am sorry for saying there was political BS in your post..
It just bothers me the gloom of you starting this thread, there IS much more good going on out there than bad IMO of course.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I guess I'm old school. I grew up in a time when you built what you would become a little at a time. Starting with the basics and growing from there. A good example is learning the spelling and grammar of the english language. These days journalists, and I use the word loosely, can't use the language properly and apparently their publishers don't care. Just look at this thread. A vast majority of people don't know the difference between there, their, and they're. We have governments and companies making huge mistakes that even cost people's lives. I wonder if it all started because we quit paying attention to the small details...like the use of the english language.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> I guess I'm old school. I grew up in a time when you built what you would become a little at a time. Starting with the basics and growing from there. A good example is learning the spelling and grammar of the english language. These days journalists, and I use the word loosely, can't use the language properly and apparently their publishers don't care. Just look at this thread. A vast majority of people don't know the difference between there, their, and they're. We have governments and companies making huge mistakes that even cost people's lives. I wonder if it all started because we quit paying attention to the small details...like the use of the english language.



That was negatively impactful JUST KIDDING

Sometimes it's just funny mistakes. There's a published list of stormwater regulations for a central Ohio county which starts with something like "Failure to not comply with these regulations will constitute a violation..."

Must have been a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> I guess I'm old school. I grew up in a time when you built what you would become a little at a time. Starting with the basics and growing from there. A good example is learning the spelling and grammar of the *english* language. These days journalists, and I use the word loosely, can't use the language properly and apparently their publishers don't care. Just look at this thread. A vast majority of people don't know the difference between there, their, and they're. We have governments and companies making huge mistakes that even cost people's lives. I wonder if it all started because we quit paying attention to the small details...like the use of the* english *language.


s/b English, but I agree with you post.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a hard time understanding why higher education costs continue to skyrocket and I hear very little complaining about it.

I hear so much about health care or petroleum companies, or big business or wall street but little about how higher education is raping the youth of America by over charging for the product they deliver. The cost are outrageous and are continually on the rise.

So many of these students are told to go and get a college education and then they are burdened with debt that could decimate any chance the ever have of being successful at a level they dream of becoming.

My bigger concern is that everyone seems to be strongly voicing an opinion that I, the tax payer should assist in paying for these educations through subsidy or loan forgiveness but I hear little voice for a reduction of the crazy costs the colleges and universities charge. Everyone just seems to accept those costs but will scream like crazy about big oil if gas goes up 10 cents a gallon. *Higher education cost are a racket!!!!
*
AND, I don't want to pay for someone's liberal arts degree so they can't find a job when they get out of school.

Young people hold a lot of their future in their own hands yet seem to vote against their own self interests because it is the cool or fashionable thing to do at the time with little consideration of knowledge of what they just ensured for their futures. I'm guessing a little more awareness in soon to be in their future when they start paying the health care penalties and realize that *it is only through their money and good health that they are carrying the load for the rest of the population *and made any of it possible. I talk to a lot of younger people that still don't know they have to pay a percentage of their income as a penalty( penalty of Percentage which ever is more) if they have no health care.

All of these kids are faced with many more obstacles that I was faced with growing up, there is little room for error in judgment or they may never recover.

I hope they all do well and get great jobs, I need them paying the max into Social Security for a whole bunch of years like I have.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesting and understanding request for a thread discussion. 

I for one get depressed with the barrage of negativity from every direction in todays media/information environment. Pile on a layer of anger and antagonism from all the comment sections and the world seems bleak. It's important to disconnect from the proxy life we all live online and live in 3D, experiencing real things, as much as possible. Something I think everyone on OGF understands. It's important to teach this to our kids who are growing amidst this reality, and may never learn the difference.

I spent a majority of this past Saturday morning completing the honey-do list while my four year old was watching TV and playing Mario Cart. The mood for both of us started to get surly. I knew cabin fever was setting in. I turned off the TV and said we are going for a hike. This was devastating news to a four year old who just discovered what a Nintendo Wii is. A meltdown ensued! It didn't stop me from my plan, I needed this as much as he did. Long story short, once we got into the woods and away from the screen(s) everything changed for the better. He told me that he loved being in the woods. That was a proud moment for me. We spent the next several hours getting lost following deer trails, climbing "mountains" and exploring what the park we went to had to offer.

I guess my point is we are not doomed if we teach our (and other) kids what's valuable to us. We may learn something in the process too. Everything in life is learned, you can't expect a human to just "know". This may seem obvious to everyone on here but to see otherwise just look at parents the next time you are at your kids soccer game, or at the play ground, or at a restaurant. Most will have their noses buried in their mobil device. I know I've been guilty. It's important to be present in our life and theirs.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> s/b English, but I agree with you post.


Yep...got me...thanks for the correction.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> Yep...got me...thanks for the correction.


I know you know it but sometimes when I'm typing my spelling gets atrocious and I drop words. To err is human...........


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lundy brought up a great point in post #38.
My two sons are in college full time while each one is also working a full time job, plus a part-time job to pay as much as they can on their college costs as they arise while also being married. 
Long-term its a great plan; short-term it means many nights with 4+/- hours of sleep. I'm most concerned for their long-term health.

College costs are exorbitant, and are one more way thats going to shackle their generation's prosperity to the gov't and banks. 
Trying to save any money for a general savings, or retirement... for their generation with college loans, mortgage, health care costs, used car loans, etc. is going to be next to impossible for the wage-earners unless they work long hours with their family life ending up suffering.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> I guess I'm old school. I grew up in a time when you built what you would become a little at a time. Starting with the basics and growing from there. A good example is learning the spelling and grammar of the english language. These days journalists, and I use the word loosely, can't use the language properly and apparently their publishers don't care. Just look at this thread. A vast majority of people don't know the difference between there, their, and they're. We have governments and companies making huge mistakes that even cost people's lives. I wonder if it all started because we quit paying attention to the small details...like the use of the english language.


Just this week I heard a professional athlete (not a journalist), and an on-air radio personality (supposedly a journalist of sorts) use the word "analyzation"! Do they really mean "analysis"? I realize that new words are added to Funk & Wagnall's every year, but I hope there's no future for this one. Another one is momento, meaning a small keepsake to bring forth a pleasant memory. When I learned the word it was memento! 

I also have a problem with a lot of folks who sing the national anthem. When are they going to learn that the word perilous is pronounced "pear-ill-us", not "pear-oo-liss"!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Ruminator said:


> Lundy brought up a great point in post #38.
> My two sons are in college full time while each one is also working a full time job, plus a part-time job to pay as much as they can on their college costs as they arise while also being married.
> Long-term its a great plan; short-term it means many nights with 4+/- hours of sleep. I'm most concerned for their long-term health.
> 
> ...


I didn't have the burden of student loans and medical insurance, I worked in a steel mill with excellent benefits. Until the past ten years nearing retirement age I am worried about how I am going to afford being forced into retirement. My companies defaulted on our pension funds and filed bankruptcy and are now raising the cost of healthcare and discontinuing coverage for retirees. I am concerned about how the younger generations will fair as they enter the work place. Wish them good fortune.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The complaints of Teddy Roosevelt about the young men of `his` era sound no different. About being mostly `city slickers` whom chased money, did little for their nation, states, or communities, and were supposedly `slackers`. THAT same `generation` survived the Great Depression and worked to help America recover from it while building the infrastructure that shortly would become an utterly unstoppable "Arsenal of Democracy" that by 1944 was simply spewing out every single needed item to win a World War fought not only against Imperial Japan, but Adolf Hitler`s Nazi Germany AND Benito Mussulani`s Facist Italy to boot in SEVEN different theaters ALL at once. That same generation piloted the planes at Midway, relentlessly hunted the German U boats in the Atlantic, Indian and Arctic Oceans. They grimly went up day after day dog fighting the Luftwaffe and having swept it from the skies of North Africa and Europe went after their sorry tattered battered last few planes on the ground. They stormed ashore at Casablanca, Tunisa, Sicily, Anzio, Guadacanal, Bougainville, Saipan, Normandy, Iwo Jima and crewed the subs that finally for a complete lack of targets took up shooting up even small fishing boats. After the war they brought about America`s greatest economic prosperity ever known and put men on the Moon MULTIPLE times...gee Teddy, think you were `wrong` about that particular group of young people, currently America`s "Greatest Generation (so far...)"


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> I guess I'm old school. I grew up in a time when you built what you would become a little at a time. Starting with the basics and growing from there. A good example is learning the spelling and grammar of the english language. These days journalists, and I use the word loosely, can't use the language properly and apparently their publishers don't care. Just look at this thread. A vast majority of people don't know the difference between there, their, and they're. We have governments and companies making huge mistakes that even cost people's lives. I wonder if it all started because we quit paying attention to the small details...like the use of the english language.


Some of these little things bothers me also. My own college graduate son who's climbed the ladder quickly in corporate America I'd say doesn't understand the difference between the 3 theres and frankly I don't think he cares. When you have spell check why know it? I purchased a child's book the other day, cost was $4.99, no tax. I gave the young lady clerk a $10 bill and she used her I-phone to check what my change should be. Really?


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> I know you know it but sometimes when I'm typing my spelling gets atrocious and I drop words. To err is human...........


You are absolutely right and you pointed out that I made one by not capitalizing the word English. Mistakes are just that...mistakes but now I don't think I will ever type the word "English" again without capitalizing it. I just feel that when you speak or write for the whole world to see and hear it reflects who and what you are. The question is do we learn from our mistakes and care enough to correct them. I think the prevailing attitude is that when mistakes are made we just think "oh well, to err is human" and are therefore doomed to repeat them.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Auto-correct follies - when FOSR gets offers from Staples, they're addressed to the Friends of the South River.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

EnonEye said:


> Some of these little things bothers me also. My own college graduate son*,* who's climbed the ladder quickly in corporate America*,* I'd say doesn't understand the difference between the *three* theres and frankly I don't think he cares. When you have spell check*,* why know it? I purchased a child's book the other day, *the* cost was $4.99, *and* no tax. I gave the young lady clerk a $10 bill and she used her *iPhone* to check what my change should be. Really?


Grammatical corrections in red.

Sorry to be _that guy_, but it seems the pot calls the kettle black.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I guess we are all doomed.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Once had an English teacher named Mrs Miller whom told me in front of my class, God and everyone else that my grammer was "atrocious" after saying "That`s not ain`t hardly even..." or words to that effect. Plus she pointed out I failed to use "PROPER pro- nun-ci-a-tion" of the King`s English...I replied we beat the Brits twice and pulled their chest nuts outta the fire twice too ! Also told her in the words of Winston Churchill: "We are 2 great peoples divided only by a common language..." Damn it says I, we should speak AMERICAN ! (She was NOT amused at ALL...)


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I see nothing in the better future for humanity, no religion, no leader, nothing will secure a better future for the world as greed rules. I can not look at a time in history when things were getting better except perhaps with convenience.
There are everyday miracles though and always a reason to live and bring future generations in to this world and 40 years down the road people will speak fondly of today as being easier or better times but we can live everyday as being the good ole days.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Anziosaint said:


> Ok boys and girls.... I am a proud American. Period. I am not afraid to let anyone and everyone know that I am a vet, and love this piece of ground we call our own. I also am proud to say I am a police officer. NOW- before u think this is a political post...... It's not. I see where this country's youth is going and I am fearful of the America my kids will live in 50 years from now BUT.... Give me some instances that you have seen that give YOU hope for our future. What little moment have you seen recently that made you have confidence in humanity!! Keep your political views to yourself. I browse this site because I love the outdoors and wetting a line, not to hear politics. I need to hear some stories from u guys that made you smile and restored your hope in the people of this great nation! Thanks in advance
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LONG WINDED ALERT--
Don't write us off yet!! I got a large family of god fearing, gun owning (@ least over 1/2 are), self sufficient, generally good people (though we all have our moments...) who are on the tax paying side of the column.......no tax receivers here!!! We got blue collar, white collar, camo collar, and all red-white-blue collar!!!

Maybe this will help feel you better I've had some health issues lately and have had some time to reflect last few weeks. I'm not dying, but I sure am a lucky guy who has a great family, with whom we (at least all the boys)are all texting each other daily on group texts. 

Wife and I of 15 years have 5 kids between us; ALL whom work full time, 3 of which are married, bringing the # to 8. Of these 8, 2 have been military, honorably discharged. Of the 8 total:
- 6 have BSBA (business, law, IT, nursing, teaching) 
***of the 6, 2 have masters and are both attorneys.....no, not ambulance chasers, but rather 2 folks who work 12 hour days, 5 days a week.--Charlotte
***another of the 6 is a 22 year old business grad who moved to Philly to work as an auditor for a global company (LOVES TO HUNT-FIsh)
*** the last 2, 1 went in the Army and was an Arabic linguist, and met her husband down at Gitmo on SEAL team 10 at the time and was an interrogator of the "enemy combatants" now in DC)

-1 has Associates degree, married with 7 kids, works 2 jobs (and we all feel him/her crazy), but they are happy and have always been self sufficient; We LOve the kidsto death!! 

-1 is working on it ( her assoc degree) (though not as hard as we'd like, but she is self sufficient, though barely--but no kids/no jail/no drug issues)
we paid next to none for their schooling....we had to pay for ours, so we felt they should pay for theirs as well......folks typically work a little harder at school when they have some skin in the game.
-none of the kids NEVER went without, but was also always expected to pay their fair share for things above and beyond basic needs.
-We were strict, but fair.

ALL of them at one point or another have "sowed their oats", with no real trouble to speak of. Shoot, we still like to sow our oats every now and then too!!! Work hard, play hard!!!

4 of the 5 have thanked us at 1 time or another for parenting the way we did, and we're sure not perfect at it by no means. But we are proud of the kids and the grandkids now. 

One of the biggest compliments I ever received was when my son was n High School, thanked me 1 day driving home from hunting, driving past some dump of a house; thanking me for working hard and giving him a decent place to live, teaching him to hunt, teaching him about life in general, teaching him to enjoy the finer things in life (enjoying the outdoors in woods/water by yourself) and helping him to be a better person had I not been around him.


Do we all agree politically? No, but for the most part we do.
Do we all agree religious? No, but we still share most of the same common core values. 
Are my wife, kids, kid in laws, grandkids all of my best friends......you bet.

Were not millionaires, wont be able to retire early, my back is back, wife has a few health issues, and we are the luckiest people on gods green earth!!


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the "long winded" response&#128540;. Your post is just what I am loving to hear from you guys/gals. I don't even know you but I truly envy you. Me and my wife have have one daughter. And have been trying at number two for about a year now and it's just not happening. It's been tough for us as we want another child in the worst way. My wife is 35 and we waited a little longer to have kids until we were more established in our careers so we could make sure our kid(s) would never go without. Lately I have been wondering if we should not have waited so long. My wife is concerned about having a child on the wrong side of 35. I just keep telling her to have faith and all we can do is put in the effort. It's really out of our hands. I long for a bigger family since hers and mine are so distant and broken. We want to start our own family traditions and grow old having all of "our" family gather at our home on holidays etc. I just keep hoping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

As a cop, you only see the worst 10% of the population. The other 90% of kids really are good and raised well. There are many kids out there volunteering and being helpful to society even before they graduate high school. They just don't make the news. Every generation is going to do things different then the previous one. They are shaped by technology and current events. For example, they say that kids that grew up in the 1930s were the most frugal. 

It's getting tougher out there for young people with higher school and insurance costs and lower paying jobs. I am raising 3 kids right now and I'm not sure weather or not to recommend college to them because of the high cost! They are going to be paying their own way because we are still paying off my wife's large student loans. She finally found a good paying job 5 years after college! I just got my student loans paid after 14 years. 

Young people can't live well on their own even working factory jobs. If they have a kid it's even harder. A family can't live comfortably anymore on one income, so the spouse has to go to work instead of raising the kids. This leaves the raising of the kids to daycares and public schools and reduces the parents' influence.

I would like to see more interaction between the police and children. I know the police do that once a year drug program in schools, but to really interact, they have to be at the school more. When I was growing up, they started putting cops in inner city high schools full time. I was worried about the impact of this, but it has overall been a good thing to increase interaction with the kids. Chief Oliver from the Brimfield Police dept. is at the local elementary school almost every morning collecting high fives and hugs from kids. His officers stop kids on the street to give them "tickets" for riding bikes with helmets. These "tickets" are for free ice cream! This builds trust between kids and police that will carry over to adulthood. Check out the chief's facebook page. It's a great read! 

I worry more about what the current generation of "leaders" are doing and what will be left for my kids when they grow up. Will social security be there? Will good jobs be available? Will school and insurance costs be too high? Will our government be too far in debt?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Kids these days...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152673228706528&fref=nf


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

Interesting read concerning "These kids today"...http://www.ohio.com/news/local/bob-dyer-these-kids-today-are-awesome-1.490705


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bdawg said:


> As a cop, you only see the worst 10% of the population. The other 90% of kids really are good and raised well. There are many kids out there volunteering and being helpful to society even before they graduate high school. They just don't make the news. Every generation is going to do things different then the previous one. They are shaped by technology and current events. For example, they say that kids that grew up in the 1930s were the most frugal.
> 
> It's getting tougher out there for young people with higher school and insurance costs and lower paying jobs. I am raising 3 kids right now and I'm not sure weather or not to recommend college to them because of the high cost! They are going to be paying their own way because we are still paying off my wife's large student loans. She finally found a good paying job 5 years after college! I just got my student loans paid after 14 years.
> 
> ...


You literally took my thoughts and fears and wrote them down. 100% agree!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Not much, but a little hope is left:

https://www.youtube.com/embed/btiDHCuWyBA?rel=0


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

kids of this generation, You, and I are nothing more or nothing less than a product of thier (our) parents. 

Our country has a complex that we want everything done for us. We do not want to earn a thing. As said in another a post very small example is kids get trophies for particating not achieving. We expect people to do more for us than we do for them. (hence why programs like social security & welfare are broken)
We have become a selfish greedy nation. It is about how can "I" benefit not how can "WE" benefit. Everywhere I look I see hooray for ME and who cares about you. People forget that we live in the "United" Sates of America. Being UNITED is one of the many things that makes us great. The selfishness needs to end.

To The OP... I find great hope in our future because We still live in a great nation with great people. We need those great people to step and be leaders. I am not saying that politically I am saying that as parents and as mentors we need great people to be mentors to their own kids and others. I am who I am today because my grand parents were amazing people who passed it on to my parents who made me that way. We need to refer back to what made this country great. I see it everyday, not on the news but in real life.

I am fortunate enough to live in good/safe community. With that said I still see the bad. I still see kids that have no morals and would rather steal something than earn it. Where are the parents?


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Last Friday night I would have agreed with the OP about us being Doomed. A few relatives had their vehicles broken into at a funeral home  while they were inside grieving for a loved one, some places should just be off-limits to scumbag vermin. Then I seen on the news last weekend about some local high school kids donating their time for some charity. America wouldn't be so bad if we could weed out the rotten apples, even with them we're still better off than a lot of places in the world.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I am not an expert on the fate of our younger generation, but from what I am seeing most of them are pursuing a higher education just hoping to get a good job.My son is among the many and his friends, not all have student loans that will take years to pay for.Most of them are not doing what they went to school for, and work just hoping to make it in life. I find this very sad.We are being told that a higher education is the only way to get ahead.I fear they will have to learn their way around a very broken economy in a work place that is not going to offer much in benefits or raises.Most States are offering incentives to keep them working there, some of these are short lived offerings.I was once told, figure out what you want and work for what you want! My son unfortunately has not figured this out and so many others are doing the same!I just hope he can make his education work for him.A lot of kids don't have a clue that life is not a video game. I see some very bright and caring young people doing some very good things, but it's a struggle and something that they will have deal with. Just as we also had and still have to every day. We all make choices in life not all good, but knowing how to make a good decision is what is important in the outcome. Having said this does anyone have a large box?I need to upgrade my living space, its getting crowded under this bridge!!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Good work keeping politics out of this discussion guys , its hard to do considering its one of the major players in where we are heading as a nation. 

But I have to say I dont have much faith in the future of this country because those of us who respect and even know its history are becomming the minority. Yes there are plenty of good people left , and that includes some of the younger kids who will be inheriting what we have left for them , but just what have we left them ?

I look around and see huge numbers of "protestors" being irresponsible , giving up their jobs....if they even have one , and burning towns down in the name of "free speech ?" , I see college LAW students petitioning the law schools to postpone some of their requirements because the students were too busy "protesting" do do their work and prepare for tests ?????? LAW students protesting the rule of LAW ???? I see many high school graduates and even college students who can barely read. I see school students shooting up schools and classmates almost on a regular basis. I see nearly a whole generation that has spent much of its life playing video games and dont know how to communicate effectively unless they have a cell phone or an internet connection. I see an alarming number of kids committing suicide because someone picked on them in school ??????? I see people turning out to vote that havent voted before in their life ONLY because the legalization of pot was on the ballot. I see a nation full of people who give each other labels and cant get along. Every where you turn there is always strife and anger. Its clear that the feeling of a bleak future is all too common , people have lost hope for a better future and its probably a root cause of most of our problems. You can call me a pessimist , but everything I mentioned here and more is true , which makes me a realist. 

I dont think any of this is political , I tried hard to keep that out of this , its just a realistic observation of the condition we are in. Id rather say there is a lot of reason for hope and faith in a good future but I cant. I wont have any more children , I dont think its fair considering what I and many others know is coming. I actually feel sorry for the kids I do have , they really dont have the benefit and privalege of having known what this country WAS like. They have to live in a very confusing time when nothing is as it seems and the American dream for so many will never be anything more than a "dream" or a story about how things once were.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The kids are the key to the future. Treat them well and teach them what you've learned at every opportunity. But expect to be surprised at new stuff that they learn.


----------



## fieldstream13 (May 20, 2014)

*What I will teach my kids when I have them:

1) Opportunity in America IS equal; However, Success is NOT Equal. Inequality is something that we should have to WORK towards, not Complain about.

2) Don't Watch the Media.

3) Get to know Dave Ramsey and what he teaches.

4) When life serves you lemons...Never settle for Lemonade!*


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I believe that there is that social element that wants to bring our nation to its knees, and they are more visible than ever these days. I am a USMC vet, and I get furious watching all this garbage on tv today, like wanting to prosecute CIA guys for interrogation methods they don't approve of, and other stuff in the news. Sometimes, it does make me feel we are in decline.
But then I see many young people doing the right thing.
Nine years ago, at one of our local lakes, the Program Director asked me if we could do something in an outdoors vein to get kids involved and get them out of the house and away from gaming and television. We came up with the Teach A Kid To Fish clinic, and got it sanctioned through the North Carolina Wildlife Resources Commission. Called Project Catch, our clinic has been very successful, and this year two kids from our original class showed up, now in training to be Wildlife Resources officers!
The kids are taught how to fish, how to be good stewards of nature, how to be safe on the water, and casting techniques, bait hooks, even fishing for a couple of hours. They win nice prizes like kayaks, tents, rods and reels, etc.
Our program always grades out to 99%, and is the model for others like it in the Southeast. Held now once a year ( we did two a couple of years) it always fills up to our limit of 115 kids.
I firmly believe if we get children involved in nature related activities, they will be less likely to take up bad habits.
So, yes, there's hope, but we must make it happen.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Last year I helped organize a wildflower planting project for some 5th-grade science classes in the New Albany schools. FOSR provided the seeds; it was funny to sit at the table here and weigh out bags.


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

I am a Baby Boomer, a US Army Veteran, a Husband, Father and Grandfather. A Business owner. A few truths I've come to realize. Everyone I know has put themselves exactly where they are. All you have to do is look in the mirror to see who is responsible for your accomplishments and your failures. Hard work and dedication to any endeavor can't be replaced by the microwave society thinking that dominates the I want it now society of today. Teach the ones you love to set goals and work hard. They have much less competition today than my WW2 era father had. Ive lived in other countries, and I can tell you that this is still the greatest country on earth. She offers us vast opportunity if you are hungry enough to work for it. Don't listen to the naysayers on TV and the internet. Close in your circle and enjoy your family and friends. Enjoy the outdoors, your faith, friends and especially your family. Life is too short to worry about bullshit you can't change. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fieldstream13 (May 20, 2014)

Fishinfoolin said:


> I am a Baby Boomer, a US Army Veteran, a Husband, Father and Grandfather. A Business owner. A few truths I've come to realize. Everyone I know has put themselves exactly where they are. All you have to do is look in the mirror to see who is responsible for your accomplishments and your failures. Hard work and dedication to any endeavor can't be replaced by the microwave society thinking that dominates the I want it now society of today. Teach the ones you love to set goals and work hard. They have much less competition today than my WW2 era father had. Ive lived in other countries, and I can tell you that this is still the greatest country on earth. She offers us vast opportunity if you are hungry enough to work for it. Don't listen to the naysayers on TV and the internet. Close in your circle and enjoy your family and friends. Enjoy the outdoors, your faith, friends and especially your family. Life is too short to worry about bullshit you can't change. Just my 2 cents.


Amen. Well said.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

I look around and see huge numbers of "protestors" being irresponsible , giving up their jobs....if they even have one , and burning towns down in the name of "free speech ?" , I see college LAW students petitioning the law schools to postpone some of their requirements because the students were too busy "protesting" do do their work and prepare for tests ?????? LAW students protesting the rule of LAW ???? I see many high school graduates and even college students who can barely read. I see school students shooting up schools and classmates almost on a regular basis. I see nearly a whole generation that has spent much of its life playing video games and dont know how to communicate effectively unless they have a cell phone or an internet connection. I see an alarming number of kids committing suicide because someone picked on them in school ??????? I see people turning out to vote that havent voted before in their life ONLY because the legalization of pot was on the ballot. I see a nation full of people who give each other labels and cant get along. Every where you turn there is always strife and anger. Its clear that the feeling of a bleak future is all too common , people have lost hope for a better future and its probably a root cause of most of our problems. You can call me a pessimist , but everything I mentioned here and more is true , which makes me a realist. 

You hit the nail right on the head!!!Kudos on telling the truth. Needed to be said!!!!!!!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I am an American White male. I am the most hated creature on Earth. Everywhere I look or anywhere I go there are people wanting to kill me or go into my home and kill my white children.(I stumbled on one of those meeting 3 years ago in Columbus Ohio, and it was scary to say the least). Some for religious reasons, some for political reasons and some just because I am white and American. I get a chuckle out of knowing that some think they can collect a bounty of 72 virgins if they pop a cap on me.(Good luck finding 72 virgins in this day and age).. I have got to the point where I try to pay no mind to all the hate. 
As for all the protest, I am glad we have a right to protest. Loot and burn down cities is a complete different animal and should be dealt with by any means..


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm 31, and I believe there is hope! This is America and we are the greatest nation on earth! Bar none! 

When your at the top everyone will try to bring you down! 

Science will help shape our future. Our economy is turning around , we are developing new streams of energy while looking at our impact on the environment. We are taking down dams that impede fish passage, cleaning up lakes to ensure water quality. ( yes Blue algae has been an issue in these last few years but look at the resources being used to figure the problem out) We have higher mpg cars and using LEDs to consume less electricity. Organic farms are popping up everywhere. More people are recycling now more than ever. 

The current social problems that we face are not beyond repair. The hard issues to tackle can be done if we hold leaders accountable. 

And as a wise man once said "You must be the change you wish to see in the world."

God bless


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Lets not all forget the end was HERE not that long ago:
-Hitler was exterminating Jews as fast as they could 
-fallout shelters and bomb training was part of school 2 or 3 times/year
-in the 60's, 70's and 80's it wasn't WHETHER U.S. or RUSSIA was going to start lobbing nukes at each other, but rather who would start, when, and how few-if any of us would make it. 


Everyday is a gift, if we can enjoy it hunting/fishing/doing things we enjoy with those we enjoy, then we're doing ok. 

Nobody how bad your day, there's somebody somewhere having a worse day in a hospital.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> Everywhere I look or anywhere I go there are people wanting to kill me or go into my home and kill my white children.


I have to call BS somewhere in all this exaggeration. BS!



> I get a chuckle out of knowing that some think they can collect a bounty of 72 virgins if they pop a cap on me.


You have it backwards. You kill them, then they get the virgins. But if you read the Koran, the descriptions of paradise are not consistent with each other, besides all being rather silly. Some of them describe getting virgins of appropriate age/gender, so if you go to your reward late in life you'll presumably get some baggy virgins.

Forever.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Fishinfoolin said:


> I am a Baby Boomer, a US Army Veteran, a Husband, Father and Grandfather. A Business owner. A few truths I've come to realize. Everyone I know has put themselves exactly where they are. All you have to do is look in the mirror to see who is responsible for your accomplishments and your failures. Hard work and dedication to any endeavor can't be replaced by the microwave society thinking that dominates the I want it now society of today. Teach the ones you love to set goals and work hard. They have much less competition today than my WW2 era father had. Ive lived in other countries, and I can tell you that this is still the greatest country on earth. She offers us vast opportunity if you are hungry enough to work for it. Don't listen to the naysayers on TV and the internet. Close in your circle and enjoy your family and friends. Enjoy the outdoors, your faith, friends and especially your family. Life is too short to worry about bullshit you can't change. Just my 2 cents.


Well said. I'd make this my signature if I could. Greatest country on Earth! We do too much complaining and nay saying these days.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

FOSR said:


> I have to call BS somewhere in all this exaggeration. BS!
> 
> +1 attitudes like that are part of the problem.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Woke up this morning so I'm not as doomed as this thread is. I thinks we've reached the end. Bye!!!


----------

